# PIzza Franks



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Pizza Franks:

2-1/4 cups flour
4 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. cream of tartar
1/4 tsp. onion salt
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1 T. sugar
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp. dried basil
1/2 cup shortening
1/3 cup milk
1/3 cup tomato paste
1 egg, unbeaten
1 lb. hot dogs, cut into 1/2" pieces

Stir together first 6 ingredients, stir in next 3 ingredients, cut shortening into flour mixture to make coarse crumbs. Add milk, tomato paste and egg; mix until easy to handle, adding more flour if necessary. Knead on floured board five or six times. Roll dough 1/2" thick. Cut into 1" rounds (doughnut hole cutter works well). Press dough around hot dogs to form cups. (May be frozen at this point.) Bake until nicely browned and puffed. If frozen, bake unthawed for 13 to 15 minutes. Makes 8 dozen.


----------

